# Entertainment System Always Switches to Phone



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

After less than two weeks with my Model 3 I think I've identified the most frustrating behavior: No matter what music source I have selected, and no matter how briefly I'm out of the car, the entertainment system switches to streaming music from my phone when I return.

How hard is it to remember for five minutes what my music source was?!?!?

I'm still on firmware 2018.4.9, so maybe this behavior is fixed on later firmware versions. I can only hope.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Has yet to be fixed as of 2018.10.5, though I'm not sure it always defaults to phone - Slacker seems to keep going fine getting in and out of the car but USB not so much. I think it is mostly because it takes time to re-access the USB drive and so it attempts to pull a different music source instead of waiting for the drive to become available (not that it should need spend time to re-access the drive, but it does, can take a couple minutes on my 64gb drive).


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

LucyferSam said:


> Has yet to be fixed as of 2018.10.5, though I'm not sure it always defaults to phone - Slacker seems to keep going fine getting in and out of the car but USB not so much. I think it is mostly because it takes time to re-access the USB drive and so it attempts to pull a different music source instead of waiting for the drive to become available (not that it should need spend time to re-access the drive, but it does, can take a couple minutes on my 64gb drive).


And I've been solely listening to USB since I got the car, so maybe I should reduce my frustration by switching to Slacker for a while, in the hope that a firmware update will fix things. Of course, our Model S still switches back to the same radio station 75% of the time that I leave the car and return, no matter what my audio source was when I departed and it's done that for years, so I'm not really holding out hope.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Impatient said:


> And I've been solely listening to USB since I got the car, so maybe I should reduce my frustration by switching to Slacker for a while, in the hope that a firmware update will fix things. Of course, our Model S still switches back to the same radio station 75% of the time that I leave the car and return, no matter what my audio source was when I departed and it's done that for years, so I'm not really holding out hope.


Yea, I'm pretty much in the same boat, though dad's S does hold it's USB input fine, so I've been figuring the 3 would get there soonish (though who knows when we'll get random playback...).


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

Dear Elon:

It's clear that the QA department in charge of the entertainment system consists of three stoners and a Magic 8 Ball. Please hire someone to actually test and debug the entertainment system. It's something we drivers use extensively whenever we're in the car.

Thank you.


----------



## RunCycle (Jan 21, 2018)

That's funny.. My complaint is that it doesn't find my phone some of the time. I am not using USB though. My car does seem to remember what source of music it was on so far. (Played streaming music and it remembered where it was.)


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

This is a bug and I would like to see Tesla address it soon. When you previously set USB as your source, stop and restart the car, deciding to switch to another source for any reason other than the USB being unplugged is not the proper behavior. The Dev team forgot to write a unit test and the QA team forgot to add a test case.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Impatient said:


> Dear Elon:
> 
> It's clear that the QA department in charge of the entertainment system consists of three stoners and a Magic 8 Ball. Please hire someone to actually test and debug the entertainment system. It's something we drivers use extensively whenever we're in the car.
> 
> Thank you.


Just wanted to repost this because... it's the truth!!!


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> This is a bug and I would like to see Tesla address it soon. When you previously set USB as your source, stop and restart the car, deciding to switch to another source for any reason other than the USB being unplugged is not the proper behavior. The Dev team forgot to write a unit test and the QA team forgot to add a test case.


I report this bug at least once a week, still no change (actually got worse in the 28.1 update). I encourage everyone else to at least ever update it isn't fixed to report the bug.


----------



## Bud Chatterley (Jul 30, 2018)

I have the same problem and it is very annoying. I put all my songs on USB because the interface is decent not like the useless interface from my phone via Bluetooth. So with all my music on a thumb drive I leave in one of the front USB ports, I expect to have that source be playing when I return to the car. But no, the source goes to phone when returning. However, if I leave the vehicle while playing the Tesla Streaming music, that does start playing when I return. 

Tesla, please fix the USB/phone issue. You have been giving more than adequate feedback about this problem.


----------



## Bud Chatterley (Jul 30, 2018)

Update to the post I just sent. I am an engineer, and have written many test requirement and test senerios, including user acceptance tests. Elon, I would be happy to help your apparent undeveloped staff write and preform all levels of testing if you would like. And I will do it for free just to get this USB issue resolved!!!


----------

